# Service Dogs



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2017/05/11/disabled-woman-virgin-atlantic-serivce-dog/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Nothing at all wrong with allowing people with disabilities to have the freedom everyone does but why not require people with service animals to carry around documentation so that any tom, dick, and harry can't claim their dog is a service animal and require everyone to just take their word for it ?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothing at all wrong with allowing people with disabilities to have the freedom everyone does but why not require people with service animals to carry around documentation so that any tom, &%[email protected]!*, and harry can't claim their dog is a service animal and require everyone to just take their word for it ?


1. Because it's illegal and written into law that they don't need documentation by the ADA.
2. You have to allow people to train their dogs themselves.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

The question was about the law. Why would a law be written with such a hole for abuse? A: politicians are idiots only concerned with optics. 

Should the law be changed? Yes. If you have a disability requiring a powered chair, you can get you doctor's office to fill out some paperwork to help get financing for that chair and to get a placard/plate for your car. Having a card would be very helpful and help prevent abuse.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

TedInTampa said:


> The question was about the law. Why would a law be written with such a hole for abuse? A: politicians are idiots only concerned with optics.
> 
> Should the law be changed? Yes. If you have a disability requiring a powered chair, you can get you doctor's office to fill out some paperwork to help get financing for that chair and to get a placard/plate for your car. Having a card would be very helpful and help prevent abuse.


Yes, and it's a good law. The people who need service animals can get them. 
Why would someone fake a disability to get a powered chair and a placard for their own car?


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

People claim their pet is a service animal. Not faking, just claiming. Yes, this Dachshund that is pissing on your tire is my service animal. It keeps me from becoming violent when I'm told it is only a pet. 

I have no problem taking pets. I transported 2 dogs and 2 people home from a vet yesterday. A small change requiring a photo ID for a service animal is not an undue burden. It only affects those who are already advertising that they need a service animal, and would quickly stop those with a fake claim.

Today's disability: I miss my dog. I need her. I can't Uber without her...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

TedInTampa said:


> People claim their pet is a service animal. Not faking, just claiming. Yes, this Dachshund that is pissing on your tire is my service animal. It keeps me from becoming violent when I'm told it is only a pet.
> 
> I have no problem taking pets. I transported 2 dogs and 2 people home from a vet yesterday. A small change requiring a photo ID for a service animal is not an undue burden. It only affects those who are already advertising that they need a service animal, and would quickly stop those with a fake claim.
> 
> Today's disability: I miss my dog. I need her. I can't Uber without her...


Yes it would be an undue burden because as you just admitted, it would be a burden to get it.

If you have no problem taking pets, I don't see the point of your posts.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> 1. Because it's illegal and written into law that they don't need documentation by the ADA.
> 2. You have to allow people to train their dogs themselves.


obviously I was talkin about writing it into the law



Demon said:


> Yes, and it's a good law. The people who need service animals can get them.
> Why would someone fake a disability to get a powered chair and a placard for their own car?


people fake disabilities to get placards all the time



Demon said:


> Yes it would be an undue burden because as you just admitted, it would be a burden to get it.
> 
> If you have no problem taking pets, I don't see the point of your posts.


just because its a burden doesnt make it an undue burden


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TedInTampa said:


> The question was about the law. Why would a law be written with such a hole for abuse? A: politicians are idiots only concerned with optics.
> 
> Should the law be changed? Yes. If you have a disability requiring a powered chair, you can get you doctor's office to fill out some paperwork to help get financing for that chair and to get a placard/plate for your car. Having a card would be very helpful and help prevent abuse.


It's so that they're not stranded or otherwise screwed if they forget/misplace the paperwork. Plus, it could be easily faked anyway so the problem of fakes would not be solved.


----------



## Too Many Miles (Jan 26, 2016)

TedInTampa said:


> The question was about the law. Why would a law be written with such a hole for abuse? A: politicians are idiots only concerned with optics.
> 
> Should the law be changed? Yes. If you have a disability requiring a powered chair, you can get you doctor's office to fill out some paperwork to help get financing for that chair and to get a placard/plate for your car. Having a card would be very helpful and help prevent abuse.


I agree unfortunately people abuse it and all dogs now are service dogs because the owners say they are.
I think that idea in mind we should all be able to use handicapped parking spaces just because we say we are.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's so that they're not stranded or otherwise screwed if they forget/misplace the paperwork. Plus, it could be easily faked anyway so the problem of fakes would not be solved.


But it could be reduced.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Too Many Miles said:


> I agree unfortunately people abuse it and all dogs now are service dogs because the owners say they are.
> I think that idea in mind we should all be able to use handicapped parking spaces just because we say we are.
> 
> But it could be reduced.


There is nothing preventing a non-disabled person from using a handicapped space. A non-disabled person just runs the risk of facing consequences for doing so.


----------



## Too Many Miles (Jan 26, 2016)

Demon said:


> There is nothing preventing a non-disabled person from using a handicapped space. A non-disabled person just runs the risk of facing consequences for doing so.


The same should be for people that claim they have a service dog that it is not, which means that the person has no disability.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Too Many Miles said:


> The same should be for people that claim they have a service dog that it is not, which means that the person has no disability.


It does.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's so that they're not stranded or otherwise screwed if they forget/misplace the paperwork. Plus, it could be easily faked anyway so the problem of fakes would not be solved.


What? Talk about a stretch. Those that are truly disabled take special care so they don't misplace or forget. They are generally more responsible. As for fakes, ... of course they will still exist. But right now there are no standards. When standards are set, fakes become stand out more often than not.

I'm not insensitive. I personally know disabled. And they are irritated to see able bodied people walk around with comfort pooches. And disabled I don't know personally have said the same.

Sadly, it's a trend that likely won't change. Dogs in Uber are small potatoes. People bring them into theatres. Bring them to nice restaurants, then feed their "service" dog from the table.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Demon said:


> If you have no problem taking pets, I don't see the point of your posts.


Just because I will take a pet in my van doesn't mean I want a yapping dog in the theater or one peeing on the chair leg as I eat. Often the same people who take their dog with them everywhere are the ones who never bothered to potty train them or pick up messes. A service dog vest could easily have a pocket for documentation. If someone can get a service dog vest and a service dog, why can the same place not provide a government approved ID...I'm talking about changing the law to provide paperwork to prove...nevermind, we don't require it of foreign invaders, why would we ask it of canines?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

My issue is adding uberPOLL to the scenario. If there are already 3 uberPOOL passengers in your car and you go to pickup a 4th, only to discover it includes a large service dog. If all 3 prior uberPOOL passengers complain then should the dog be in front, next to the driver?

Supposedly all service dogs are trained to be around several people and sit on the floor of a car, but do you really want a large dog, who won't fit on the floor, sitting next to you, while driving, no matter how "well-behaved"?
It's unreasonable to ask anyone to allow a strange dog to sit on their lap.
What if one or more of the prior passengers is afraid of dogs or allergic to dogs?
What if the dog starts growling or misbehaving mid-trip?
What would really be interesting (in the Chinese curse sense of the word) would be two or more passengers who each have a service dog and they don't like each other.








*My service dog, Fluffy*
He won't drool or shed, but he gets upset if you don't completely roll down the windows and may take a "small" piece out of one of the other passengers, strictly to comfort himself. You understand, I'm sure.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Maven said:


> My issue is adding uberPOLL to the scenario. If there are already 3 uberPOOL passengers in your car and you go to pickup a 4th, only to discover it includes a large service dog. If all 3 prior uberPOOL passengers complain then should the dog be in front, next to the driver?
> 
> Supposedly all service dogs are trained to be around several people and sit on the floor of a car, but do you really want a large dog, who won't fit on the floor, sitting next to you, while driving, no matter how "well-behaved"?
> It's unreasonable to ask anyone to allow a strange dog to sit on their lap.
> ...


If a person doesn't like service dogs, they shouldn't request pool. Problem solved.



TedInTampa said:


> Just because I will take a pet in my van doesn't mean I want a yapping dog in the theater or one peeing on the chair leg as I eat. Often the same people who take their dog with them everywhere are the ones who never bothered to potty train them or pick up messes. A service dog vest could easily have a pocket for documentation. If someone can get a service dog vest and a service dog, why can the same place not provide a government approved ID...I'm talking about changing the law to provide paperwork to prove...nevermind, we don't require it of foreign invaders, why would we ask it of canines?


You didn't answer the question. If you're willing to take pets as a driver, what's your issue with taking service dogs?

You changed the topic to businesses you choose to frequent. If you don't like dogs, don't go to businesses that allow them. Instead, choose other places to eat & watch movies. You have total control over where you spend your money.

The only place that can issue government issued ID's is a government facility. A "place" can't just issue government ID. You're advocating putting an undue burden on a disabled person to just to live their day to day life.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothing at all wrong with allowing people with disabilities to have the freedom everyone does but why not require people with service animals to carry around documentation so that any tom, &%[email protected]!*, and harry can't claim their dog is a service animal and require everyone to just take their word for it ?


She's in a wheelchair being pulled by a service dog. When the disability is obvious you do not need papers, in fact it's my understanding that there are no service dog official papers. I think there are therapy dog letters, but those are from doctors so that people with pets can live in an apartment that does not allow dogs but these are not service dogs and not trained. A service dog is not a pet it's a slave worker like an Uber driver.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

If anyone refuses to transport me with my service snake, there will be ADA hell to pay.










I call her Beatrice. She helps me by keeping annoying people away, which lowers my blood pressure.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

2Peaks said:


> What? Talk about a stretch. Those that are truly disabled take special care so they don't misplace or forget. They are generally more responsible. As for fakes, ... of course they will still exist. But right now there are no standards. When standards are set, fakes become stand out more often than not.
> 
> I'm not insensitive. I personally know disabled. And they are irritated to see able bodied people walk around with comfort pooches. And disabled I don't know personally have said the same.
> 
> Sadly, it's a trend that likely won't change. Dogs in Uber are small potatoes. People bring them into theatres. Bring them to nice restaurants, then feed their "service" dog from the table.


How will a blind person, which is the most common person to have a service animal, know that the ID didn't fall off the dog, or if the id they are presenting is the proper ID and not just a blank laminate piece of paper? How would they know no one swiped their real ID for a fake one?

Just playing devil's advocate here, I agree that there should be formal identification but they consider that undue burden.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> If anyone refuses to transport me with my service snake, there will be ADA hell to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we ever got into the same uberPOOL car then Beatrice would make a nice snack for my service dog, Fluffy. 







Fluffy.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Maven said:


> If we ever got into the same uberPOOL car then Beatrice would make a nice snack for my service dog, Fluffy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I ever get into an UberPOOL with ANYBODY, it will be because I am being threatened at gunpoint.


----------

